# Texture patch for Phoenix AZ area



## rvancura (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm trying to match a patch for drywall texture in Phoenix,AZ. It is a sprayed texture that is dragged but is not a "true knockdown" or orange peel. It appears to be uniformally applied and knifed down. Any suggestions to match?


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you have a picture of it?


----------

